

Raise Cache brings Turntable.fm live in NYC fundraising event with guest DJs - markbao
http://raisecache.com/blog/2011/10/26/turntablefm-guest-djs.html

======
rebeccazhou
Also on Techcrunch: [http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/26/raise-cache-nyc-teams-
with-...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/26/raise-cache-nyc-teams-with-
turntable-fm-crowley-wilson-weissman-in-the-house/)

------
matzner
Ahhhhhhhh. So excited for this!

------
mdizon
go rebecca go!! awesome initiative!

------
spinosa
can't wait to MC

